# over 4 me



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi everyone....

well had it confirmed this morn....did another hpt at 4am   and the   is here ( what a  ) gonna get booked in for april/may.
goodluck 2 everyone else waiting...love lisa xxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh Lisa , i'm so sorry to hear your result


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

so sorry for you both,   xxx


----------



## jetula (Jan 30, 2006)

Lisa, I'm new to this board but wanted to say that I was so sorry to hear your news.   

Michelle xx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

((((((((((((((((Lisa)))))))))))))))) I am SO sorry!!!


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

So sorry for you Lisa


----------



## stpcarly (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh I'm soooo sorry to hear this!


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hiya

thankyou everyone 4 caring.
  love lisa xxxxxx


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

so sorry lisa next time coral


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi lisa so sorry to hear your news - keep your chin up

Kate


----------



## loobylou (Sep 3, 2004)

So sorry to hear your news.  Big   and well done for trying again so soon, it can't be easy.

Take care

Love

Loobylou xx


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

Really sorry to hear your news, Lisa.  Good luck for April/May - my fingers are crossed that that cycle brings you the positive result you deserve.

Best wishes

WRx


----------



## McMarylou (May 19, 2005)

hi Lisa  

Thanks so much for your lovely message re my   and huge amounts of love and sympathy for yours.  It's not fair, is it - but it's great news that you're thinking of going for treatment again in the spring.  Sending you loads of     and   for next time round.

Just back from wonderful weekend away with dh     - no compensation for that much longed for baby, but lovely all the same.

Take care and keep strong.   xxxxxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

McMarylou. I'm glad you enjoyed your weekend away. My heart is breaking for you for your BFN. Don't give up, hon!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tayllyn (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Lisa,

So sorry to hear ure news, it's so hard but keep positive.
tayllyn


----------

